# Opinions !!



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I've seen a few threads similar to this now but was wondering what everyone thought about this wether. Not so much quality but growth. He was born 4/20/14. He's is a full blood. He seems small to me


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He does not look small to me, what is his weight?


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm not real sure... By picking him up I would guess 35-40 pounds


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He looks normal, for being just over 2 months. Once you weigh him we'll know for sure...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He looks good.

Get a weight on him.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks! I work on gettin him weighed


----------

